# Will Campag Hiddenset fit TCR composite?



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

Just looking to change the FSA headset on my TCR composite frame after 2 seasons use. 
Does anyone know if the Campagnolo Record integrated headset will fit the frame?


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Hereford Flyer said:


> Just looking to change the FSA headset on my TCR composite frame after 2 seasons use.
> Does anyone know if the Campagnolo Record integrated headset will fit the frame?


sadly not. the TCRs use the zero-stack standard. hiddenset is its own standard.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

weiwentg said:


> sadly not. the TCRs use the zero-stack standard. hiddenset is its own standard.


Zero-stack isn't even integrated. You sure that's the right one?

http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/howfix_headtypes.shtml

TF


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

My TCR has this one from the Park site:

Integrated- Angular Contact System (without cups)

The headset is marked:

FSA 45 ACB

It looks just like this:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=106771&postcount=3


----------



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

*headset type*

someone may have mentioned this before:

cane creek integrated headset bearings will replace/interchange with the factory fsa bearings. 

nashbar has a sale on cc headsets for $35 ea. not bad.


----------

